# Just got Bio Spira



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi all,

I just got bio spira, I got the 30 gallon packets, I added 5 packets for my 125 G. I did a ammonia test before I added the bio spira and after the spira. Before the bio spira i had 8.0 ammonia, now I seem to have the same ammount, nothing has happened. It has been approx 7 hours.. Is this normal? Isnt Bio Spira a 24 Hour thing? Can I add cycle to my tank with the bio spira will that help out? I have a few Zebra Tetras in the tank, as test fish in case the Bio Spira didnt work. When should I add my P's???

Malice


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

oh and I forgot to add:

my tank is 75F or 25C, im running an eheim 2028 filter. I used Bio Safe to condition the water, and I shook the packets of bio spira well, and they were cold from the moment i got them to the moment i put them in the tank..

k thanks


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

please help? I now have 10 baby P's with 5 zebra tetras, lol


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

you should be fine and congrats on the pickup


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ammonia=0
nitrites=0 
and nirates are present

your tank is cycled


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

yah i know that, but how long is it supposed to take after adding the bio spira..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

oo i dont know for sure i have heard different things from hours to a couple days


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Well I dont know, I got 2 of those packets two weeks ago and they didnt do a damn thing to my 29g, never changed at all. PISSED me off bigtime. then I ended up getting a filter off another tank to get it going. I wont be buying that stuff again soon.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

im sure it does work,
I think it depends on how old it is when you get it from the lfs, I think it only has a 30 day shelf life. So.... some people may end up getting the last pack on the shelf, Im still waiting for my results to come through...

Malice


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

was it refrigerated when you got it? if not product isnt any good, stay away from the "CYCLE" its sh*t and a waste of money. also bump your temp upto 80-84, it will help the spira


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

yah when i got it is was nice and cold







i shook it up well and got put right into the tank, i used bio safe to condition the tank. anyways my temp is at 75 - 78F. I will turn it up a bit more, I also added some Bio Zyme I think its called for fish stress and added bacteria... hopefully that will help.. I just dont want these new babies dieing from all the ammonia in the tank... this damn bio spira better fuckin do the job. Spent $90 US which comes to like 120 125 canadian. I better not have spended that money for nothing, + having my babys die on me, that would be a great bonus! dammit


----------



## jaguar119 (Mar 15, 2004)

did you put ammo-lock and/or salt into your tank? bio-spira seems to NOT work with these.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Bio Spira worked for me. I added a lot of feeders in the tank and bio spira.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My experience with bio-spira took 7-10 days on all 3 tanks. Better than a month or 6 weeks. It takes time to colonize and multiply in the filter and of course the ammonia amount has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

ok cool, so I should contine to wait then, Ive been trippin out cuz i dont want my babz to die, i got 2 plecos 10 P's and a bunch of guppis in the tank... so.. I hop everything stays cool

Malice


----------



## jaguar119 (Mar 15, 2004)

don't use any more biozyme. this is not the nitrifying bacteria, but heterotrophic bacteria that produce ammonia.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

what about cycle?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

From what people say on this site it's a waste. A cycle still takes a month whether you use CYCLE or not.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

ok cool


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

cycle=sh*t


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

give us an update, I just got Bio-Spira myself yesterday, a 3 oz. package for 55 gallon


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

i added more bio spira i had 2 p's die and a pleco my ammonia levels r high as hell, fuckin BS.


----------



## F15HMAN (Mar 18, 2004)

what is this bio spira stuff?







what does it do?







can someone explain it to me?







you guys make it seem like setting up a tank is so hard. All I do is: just add tap water, then throw in that water conditioner crap, then thats it! Fishes in and watch.
sorry if this is another one of my dumb ass questions but I seriously don'y know.
F15HMAN


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

F15HMAN said:


> what is this bio spira stuff?:rock: what does it do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 when you start a new aquarium the waste will not be broken down because the bacteria that breaks down the wastes have not grown yet. so your fish will produce wate (ammonia) and that is very toxic. so what most people do is start the tank with fish that are cheap and hardy (or with pure ammonia in a fishless cycle) intell the good bacteria grows. biospira speeds this process up by adding the good bacteria.

your fish will love you for it


----------

